# ANGELS & DRAGONS - AMV



## Twylyght (Apr 19, 2009)

I came across this today on youtube.  I didn't see it posted anywhere on here, so I thought I'd share.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEKJKXftZ6k


----------



## Attaman (Apr 19, 2009)

It's interesting, but highly dickish.  Whether it's the dragons at fault for being dickish, or the "maiden", I have no idea, but I'm leaning towards the maiden.


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 19, 2009)

It looks like she's working with the dragons.  Well, that's how it looked to me anyway.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 19, 2009)

The original without the music is awesome.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 19, 2009)

Twylyght said:


> It looks like she's working with the dragons.  Well, that's how it looked to me anyway.



Which, as I said, is being utterly dickish.  She's pretending to be kidnapped so that when good people come to rescue her, they're killed for the Dragon's / her amusement.  And in the off chance they succeed in "saving" her, she beats the shit out of / kills the one who saved her and _repeats the whole process_.


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 19, 2009)

lol  Yeah, much better without the music.  Truthfully, I don't feel sorry for the knights.  If you just watched 3 other guys get batted around and thrown off a cliff, the smart thing to do would be to turn around and go home lol


----------



## Attaman (Apr 19, 2009)

They couldn't watch them be thrown off a cliff, though.  Or at least some of them.  And what else were they supposed to do?  Peppering the ledge with arrows would be a sure-fire way to take the maiden out with them.


----------



## X (Apr 19, 2009)

Attaman said:


> They couldn't watch them be thrown off a cliff, though.  Or at least some of them.  And what else were they supposed to do?  Peppering the ledge with arrows would be a sure-fire way to take the maiden out with them.



after seeing what happened to the guy that successfully rescued her, i would probably kill the bitch and make sure that no one found the body.


----------



## ADF (Apr 19, 2009)

About time, a dragon/knight story that properly portrays the knights chances of beating the dragon ^.=.^

Like the knight ever stood a chance.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 19, 2009)

ADF said:


> About time, a dragon/knight story that properly portrays the knights chances of beating the dragon ^.=.^


Come on, we all know that any Knight* could defeat a Dragon.

*At sufficient velocities.


----------



## ADF (Apr 19, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Come on, we all know that any Knight* could defeat a Dragon.
> 
> *At sufficient velocities.



I'd like to see them try  dragon slaying fantasy is nothing more than the tribal man ego of killing something 'THIS' big, using claims of outrageous achievements to compensate for their "small" one.

Knights are slow and clumsy, a dragon doesn't even need to get in melee range; just cook the bugger like a lobster hit by a flame thrower.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 19, 2009)

ADF said:


> I'd like to see them try


  A 100kg knight flung at the hypersonic speeds is going to equal to about 10 120mm cannon shots.

The "velocity" in question makes a difference 



> Knights are slow and clumsy,


  Not really:  People wouldn't go into battle unable to defend themselves.  Heck, Knights in Plate (not Full Jousting Plate, regular plate) could even _swim_ in their armor.



> a dragon doesn't even need to get in melee range; just cook the bugger like a lobster hit by a flame thrower.


  Again, sufficient velocity


----------

